# Termini (ab)usati



## Necsus

Necsus said:
			
		

> A me francamente più che "attimino", senza dubbio molesto perché se ne è abusato in quanto era misteriosamente diventato di moda (più o meno come "aiutino" dei quiz televisivi), dà fastidio l'uso che si fa in questi casi di un termine che dovrebbe definire un lasso di tempo (un 'attimo' questo è), per indicare invece una quantità di qualcosa, anche se ridotta.





			
				gatogab said:
			
		

> Volevo dirti che sono "assolutamente" d'accordo.
> Ah! Che te ne pare questo "assolutamente"?





			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Che quanto ad abuso, sta benissimo vicino a 'attimino' e 'aiutino'!


 


			
				Dragoberto said:
			
		

> fossi in te farei un passo indietro
> è da un semestre almeno che fanno tutti passi indietro o si richiede di fare un passo indietro...


 Visto che l'argomento sembra stimolante, perché non dedicargli un thread apposito?
A suo tempo l'intercalare abusato per antonomasia era l'onnipresente "cioè", oggi quali vi risultano essere i termini più inflazionati?


----------



## irene.acler

Un altro termine usato e abusato secondo me è "praticamente"...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> A suo tempo l'intercalare abusato per antonomasia era l'onnipresente "cioè", oggi quali vi risultano essere i termini più inflazionati?



Per abusato intendi usato con troppa frequenza oppure usato impropriamente?
Secondo me una parola abusata è "scusa o scusi": adesso molte persone credono che basti chiedere scusa in anticipo per poi essere autorizzati a fare qualsiasi cosa, anche veramente scorretta esattamente come alcuni automobilisti credono che basti inserire le quattro frecce per poi poter sostare letteralmente ovunque..


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Per abusato intendi usato con troppa frequenza oppure usato impropriamente?


Io intendo usati con troppa frequenza, ma in effetti questo spesso porta anche ad usarli impropriamente..!


----------



## Koda

Che ne dite di "_*comunque*_"? Con anche la sua abbreviazione "CMQ" da sms, chat, mail ecc ecc?

E di "_*messaggino*_"?
Oramai qualsiasi trasmissione tv ti dice di "mandare un messaggino" (questo messaggio piccolino che però a me lo fanno pagare sempre tale e quale!)

Altro intercalare classico di studente delle superiori è "*Infatti*"......"Mia nonna ha fatto la torta di mele, infatti sono andato a vedere la partita" (tipico uso improprio del termine).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Anche "quando" invece di: in cui, nella quale, nel quale, che...


----------



## sabrinita85

Koda said:


> Che ne dite di "_*comunque*_"? Con anche la sua abbreviazione "CMQ" da sms, chat, mail ecc ecc?


Puoi mostrarci degli esempi di abuso di "comunque"?



> E di "_*messaggino*_"?
> Oramai qualsiasi trasmissione tv ti dice di "mandare un messaggino" (questo messaggio piccolino che però a me lo fanno pagare sempre tale e quale!)


Secondo me, la parola _messaggino _non è così abusata, e ricalca un po' il significato originale dell'acronimo _sms _(short message system) e inoltre la parola _messaggino _rende molto più l'idea di un classico _messaggio_, che potrebbe anche essere frainteso come un messaggio di segreteria telefonica, ad esempio.



> Altro intercalare classico di studente delle superiori è "*Infatti*"......"Mia nonna ha fatto la torta di mele, infatti sono andato a vedere la partita" (tipico uso improprio del termine).


È un uso improprio, è vero, forse troppo improprio da sembrarmi irreale 
Sfido a trovare qualcuno che veda come conseguenza alla preparazione di una torta di mele, l'andare a vedere una partita! O ha un gusto così sgradevole da preferire una partita a una fetta di torta?


----------



## Saoul

> Puoi mostrarci degli esempi di abuso di "comunque"?


Gente seduta al tavolo. Attimo di silenzio che si protrae più del dovuto e dopo un sospiro qualcuno dice: "Comunque!"
Uso improprio comunissimo. A me fa abbastanza ridere e lo trovo simpatico, ma se vogliamo fare i puristi (a tratti o costantemente) andrebbe considerato errato. 



> Secondo me, la parola _messaggino _non è così abusata, e ricalca un po' il significato originale dell'acronimo _sms _(short message system) e inoltre la parola _messaggino _rende molto più l'idea di un classico _messaggio_, che potrebbe anche essere frainteso come un messaggio di segreteria telefonica, ad esempio.


Personalmente trovo la parola messaggino (ed un po' tutti gli "ino") fastidiosi! Gusto personale, ovviamente! Short message system, non è little message system, per cui al massimo dovremmo dire breve messaggio, ma siccome non è questa l'origine del "messaggino" ma è più questa strana abitudine di usare i vezzeggiativi anche quando non ce n'è bisogno (telefonino, messaggino, attimino...), non pensiamoci come gente che traduce quando in realtà siamo popolo di storpiatori il più delle volte. Se vi ricordate quando sono usciti i primi cellulari erano tutto tranne che "ini"... il mio pesava come un San Bernardo dopo la pappa, eppure mi dicevano "Ohhhh che carino, hai il telefonino?"
Sabrinita come puoi confondere un messaggio in segreteria con l'sms? Teoricamente "mandare/inviare" = sms "lasciare" = segreteria.
Non credo ci sia modo di equivocare.


----------



## sabrinita85

Saoul said:


> Gente seduta al tavolo. Attimo di silenzio che si protrae più del dovuto e dopo un sospiro qualcuno dice: "Comunque!"
> Uso improprio comunissimo. A me fa abbastanza ridere e lo trovo simpatico, ma se vogliamo fare i puristi (a tratti o costantemente) andrebbe considerato errato.
> 
> Personalmente trovo la parola messaggino (ed un po' tutti gli "ino") fastidiosi! Gusto personale, ovviamente! Short message system, non è little message system, per cui al massimo dovremmo dire breve messaggio, ma siccome non è questa l'origine del "messaggino" ma è più questa strana abitudine di usare i vezzeggiativi anche quando non ce n'è bisogno (telefonino, messaggino, attimino...), non pensiamoci come gente che traduce quando in realtà siamo popolo di storpiatori il più delle volte. Se vi ricordate quando sono usciti i primi cellulari erano tutto tranne che "ini"... il mio pesava come un San Bernardo dopo la pappa, eppure mi dicevano "Ohhhh che carino, hai il telefonino?"
> Sabrinita come puoi confondere un messaggio in segreteria con l'sms? Teoricamente "mandare/inviare" = sms "lasciare" = segreteria.
> Non credo ci sia modo di equivocare.


A parte che _short_ è _breve_, ma può essere inteso anche come piccolo (--> ino)... un saggio breve, ad esempio, non è certo lungo 7 pagine. 
E poi non hai mai sentito dire "Hai un messaggio!" ? Questo, visto che non si fraintende, a cosa è riferito? Alla segreteria o all'sms?
In tutti i casi, sì, hai ragione a dire che l'utilizzo di "ino" quando non necessario, è alquanto fastidioso.


----------



## claudine2006

Anche "insomma" e "diciamo" sono molto (troppo) inflazionati.


----------



## $teve

Anche intercalari come "Vabbe'" sono molto usati...
Anche "E poi", "e quindi" si sentono troppo frequentemente: spesso dimentimentichiamo che esistono molte altre congiunzioni in Italiano.
Per esempio, parole come "sebbene", "quantunque", "giammai" e molte altre vengono totalmente ignorate durante un dialogo. Un vero peccato...


----------



## Ignorante

A me si raggrinsisce la pelle quando sento dire "assolutamente si" o "assolutamente no".
Cosa c'entra questo "assolutamente" ?????

ciao


----------



## Akire72

A me personalmente criticano un abuso di "nel senso" che appongo a nuove frasi per spiegarne il significato che intendo se può essere frainteso. Nel senso, se dico una frase che per me ha una interpretazione ma che appena pronunciata mi accorgo che il mio interlocutore potrebbe interpretare in altro modo, cerco di correggere il tiro ... Hihihihi!


----------



## Ignorante

Akire72 said:


> A me personalmente criticano un abuso di "nel senso" che appongo a nuove frasi per spiegarne il significato che intendo se può essere frainteso. Nel senso, se dico una frase che per me ha una interpretazione ma che appena pronunciata mi accorgo che il mio interlocutore potrebbe interpretare in altro modo, cerco di correggere il tiro ... Hihihihi!


 

Meglio "nel senso" che "tipo", molto di moda oggi.
Meglio sarebbe evitarli entrambi 

ciao


----------



## riccio

Saoul said:


> Personalmente trovo la parola messaggino (ed un po' tutti gli "ino") fastidiosi! Gusto personale, ovviamente! Short message system, non è little message system, per cui al massimo dovremmo dire breve messaggio, ma siccome non è questa l'origine del "messaggino" ma è più questa strana abitudine di usare i vezzeggiativi anche quando non ce n'è bisogno (telefonino, messaggino, attimino...), non pensiamoci come gente che traduce quando in realtà siamo popolo di storpiatori il più delle volte. Se vi ricordate quando sono usciti i primi cellulari erano tutto tranne che "ini"... il mio pesava come un San Bernardo dopo la pappa, eppure mi dicevano "Ohhhh che carino, hai il telefonino?"
> Sabrinita come puoi confondere un messaggio in segreteria con l'sms? Teoricamente "mandare/inviare" = sms "lasciare" = segreteria.
> Non credo ci sia modo di equivocare.


Ma sai, l'italiano ha di bello anche un mare di sfumature (realizzate in questo caso con i sostantivi alterati) ignote ad altre lingue come il francese e l'inglese. 
'Messaggino' non è né 'messaggio' né 'piccolo messaggio' né 'breve messaggio', ma sta assumendo tramite l'identificazione con l'sms un significato restrittivo. Ciò non è male in sé, visto anche (proprio) che non c'è necessità di dire 'messaggino' in altri contesti. È così che nascono parole come _cannone_, ad esempio.
Anch'io sono contrario agli abusi, ma non così radicale; basta ricordare la 'fatica' dell'inglese nel rendere certe espressioni che in italiano sono molto agili... guarda ad esempio la traduzione del primo capitolo di Pinocchio:

_ Appena maestro Ciliegia ebbe visto quel pezzo di legno, *si rallegrò tutto* (> was filled with joy); e *dandosi una fregatina di mani* (> rubbing his hands together) per la contentezza, borbottò a mezza voce: "Questo legno *è capitato* (> has come) a tempo; voglio *servirmene * (> use it) per fare una gamba di tavolino".

_Questo, ovviamente, a fronte della 'fatica' dell'italiano nel rendere espressioni agilissime in inglese: tutto è relativo (pensa a cose come *gap-toothed* > _dai denti radi_). Ebbene vogliamo rinunciarci?


----------



## rocamadour

Ignorante said:


> A me si raggrinzisce la pelle quando sento dire "assolutamente sì" o "assolutamente no".
> Cosa c'entra questo "assolutamente" ?????
> 
> ciao


 
Non ne sono sicurissima, ma mi sa che anche questo è uno degli innumerevoli "passaggi diretti" dalla lingua inglese. Ma vi ricordate qualche tempo fa quando imperversava "realizzare" nel senso di "rendersi conto"? Non so se fosse un'epidemia diffusa in tutta Italia, ma qui al nord se non "realizzavi" qualcosa almeno un paio di volte al giorno eri evidentemente un decerebrato.
Attualmente gli intercalare che più mi irritano (e che meno riesco a spiegarmi) sono "per intenderci" e "quant'altro", particolarmente diffusi negli ambienti di lavoro (ma non solo). Che sono - per carità - espressioni perfettamente accettabili e corrette, ma che non riesco più neppure a usare quando sarebbe il caso proprio a causa del loro ab-uso!  
La cosa più interessante sarebbe però riuscire a capire per quali misteriose ragioni accade che all'improvviso un termine o un'espressione entrino in voga, per poi ripiombare magari nell'oblio dopo qualche tempo. Talvolta il motivo è chiaro ed evidente (come nel caso di "tormentoni" creati da programmi televisivi, pubblicità, etc.), ma spesso si tratta di "momenti di gloria" veramente inspiegabili! 
D'altronde anche questo contribuisce a rendere le lingue "vive"... O no?


----------



## pizzi

un intercalare molto fastidioso è *voglio dire*, che spesso segue un frusto *cioè*.

ma un vero affronto, per me, è *da subito*, come se subito fosse una semiretta che inizia da un punto...

*da subito *è un'invenzione di Marco Pannella agli inizi degli anni '80, quand'egli invitava ad andare a firmare i referendum (anche qui..) da subito.

se siete capaci di trovare un padre nobile, farò ammenda... e smetterò di soffrire


----------



## Gio77

Koda said:


> Che ne dite di "_*comunque*_"?


 
Quoto e straquoto Koda! Ultimamente non faccio altro che sentire *comunque* sempre ed ovunque (e la rima è servita  ), utilizzato come intercalare alla stregua dell'ormai famoso "cioè". Basta ascoltare una qualsiasi intervista televisiva (ma anche parlando per strada), prevalentemente rivolta a persone sotto la quarantina, per essere travolti da una valanga di "comunque" del tutto ingiustificati.

Frase inventata al volo, per rendere l'idea: "Sì, sono davvero felice di essere qui, perchè _comunque_ la considero una buona opportunità..."

Comunque cosa??? Non vedo nessun _nonostante_ prima, nemmeno a livello di significato!

Provate a farci caso...


----------



## daniele712

Il cioè non dovreste trascurarlo è sempre in auge.
Tra quelli che avete messo mancano 'è vero' con tanto di faccia sbalordita 
e sopratutto il fantomatico 'serio'


----------



## sabrinita85

E anche "*calcola*".


----------



## Necsus

Un'altro intercalare sentito (più e più volte) proprio ieri in un intervista televisiva: "*diciamo*".


----------

